# PHA - Philippine Homing Association



## advancedloft

*PHA* would like to announce that it had already patented the oblong pigeon foot ring and now has exclusive rights throughout the Philippines to manufacture, distribute, sell, use or import the industrial design of the oblong pigeon foot ring.

*PHA* would like request all clubs to refrain from using oblong bands starting 2012, or else PHA will have to exercise its right.


----------



## Pip Logan

What is an oblong pigeon band?


----------



## pigeon is fun

can you post a photo of oblong band?


----------



## RodSD

What is the advantage of an oblong ring? I don't see any advantage of it except perhaps to hold the right assuming that someone has patented the circular pigeon ring.


----------



## Pip Logan

I just never heard of an oblong band and was curious how that worked and/or worked on a bird.


----------



## pigeon is fun

maybe the one that you can put a micro chip1


----------



## bhe2ko

i have oblong ring on my pigeon i will post a pic later.


----------



## bhe2ko

PHA ring on my pigeon.


----------



## bbcdon

advancedloft said:


> *PHA* would like to announce that it had already patented the oblong pigeon foot ring and now has exclusive rights throughout the Philippines to manufacture, distribute, sell, use or import the industrial design of the oblong pigeon foot ring.
> 
> *PHA* would like request all clubs to refrain from using oblong bands starting 2012, or else PHA will have to exercise its right.


Maybe in the Phillipines, but not here.


----------



## coco24

oblong pigeon band


----------



## Pip Logan

Those are good pics, what is the benefit of an oblong band?


----------



## sky tx

Those are for ETS clocks--insert the chip in it.
They may be called "I-Con" bands also.
Comments????
$%^&*#-the PHA


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

The oblong bands allow you to double band a bird and still be able to attach a chip for racing. The chip for racing would attached to the oblong band like ones pictured above. When you double band you cant put a racing chip on because both legs have bands on them and there's no room for a chip band. One band for the AU/IF band and the other is normally an ID band with the information like the name and phone # of the breeder. This will only affect those who like to double band their birds unless I'm missing something else that would be an advantage. 

In any case, I'm sure everyone would be made aware of this through their club if this is legit and that PHA owns complete rights to this style of band.


----------



## Pip Logan

Interesting, I think they look cool, I didnt know you could patten an oval  jk jk.


----------



## toilco

oblong bands is the same as icom ring, wow i cant believe PHA was able to patented this kind of band, belguim was the first use this band.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

toilco said:


> oblong bands is the same as icom ring, wow i cant believe PHA was able to patented this kind of band, belguim was the first use this band.


I thought the same thing. 

We'll have to move back to the PI if we want race with these bands!


----------



## sreeshs

Simply put, I would not believe the PHA patent thing on RFID ring (Hope thats the same as the icom mentioned). Is there any official documentation ?


----------



## toilco

dont worry i contacted PHA and ask them to make me an exclusive distributor of ICOM ring, and you can order from me HEHEHEHEHE


----------



## Alamo

How do we know the guy who started this thread was not pulling an April fool joke on ALL of you who seem to be worried about this dumb thread....Where is the photo of the ICOM oval band Patent ??? Who the heck is Advancedloft ?? Who cares about the PHA,even if there is one ???.....This is the USA !! Nobody tells us what we can do with our birds,especially someone from another country.....Tell him to come to America,and find all of us,and our birds....Lotsa Luck Phillipino Philipe !!!.......Alamo


----------



## toilco

I got a text from a friend, who happened to have a friend in PHA, and he told him that they are the exclusive manufacturer of icom ring so there is a big possibility that its true


----------



## Quazar

hmmm, I think they're trying to overstep the mark.

They say they have exclusive rights throughout the Phillipines, but this would probably not stand up anyhere else, and they cannot stop people using similar bands bought from anywhere else, although they may prohibit use of other bands and any participation in events organised by them.

They may be able to sue companies producing & selling IDENTICAL bands elsewhere in the Phillipines, if the other companies are trying to pass it off as their band, but even that is highly doubtful unless the band is EXACTLY the same size shape & fitting AND name as their own.
(Even a slight deviation in length or curvature would make them different and deviate from the original patent)

You really have to laugh at the audacity of the statement though.
How many products are there that are obviously copied from well known patented brands, and look so like the original (except for quality of production & materials) that have stamped on them "Made in The Philippines", "Made in Taiwan" or "Made In Hong Kong" (Yes, I Know Taiwan & Hong Kong are not part of the Philippines).
So THEY can produce immitations and copy others, but obviously dont like it being done to them.


----------



## Revolution Lofts

I don't see why everyone can't use these bands? If it makes things simpler for flyers, why can't everyone benefit from it


----------



## rpalmer

The real Icom. http://www.icomamerica.com/en/
So as far as anyone suing another. I believe Icom has dibs. It's their trade name and reputation. Long story short.. forget about it.


----------



## Quazar

rpalmer said:


> The real Icom. http://www.icomamerica.com/en/
> So as far as anyone suing another. I believe Icom has dibs. It's their trade name and reputation. Long story short.. forget about it.


I think you'll find iCom are only a partner in the actual technical development of the chip for the bands. 
The company that developed & produce them are Deil Electronics BV from Holland & according to them, THEY have a worldwide patent for it. They dont actually name the company they are in collaboration with as regards this, but with the band named as such, i'd say iCom was a pretty safe guess lol


----------



## lawman

They may have a patent in the Phillipines but I suspect the Belguins had the band type patented long before they went into production. Anyway I don't think they would have any right to bar someone from producing it in other country outside of the phillipines without it going to court first.


----------



## deadeye531

Well if they have the patents then I guess our whole club cant race as this is the band we switched to use this year and got them from AU.


----------



## atvracinjason

I'm going to patent the hectagonal pigeon bands, just to get a head start on the market direction


----------



## RodSD

If that is the oblong band you are talking about, then I've seen that before. Someone already implemented that and, yes, the chip ring gets to put on that so that you can put some personal band or other band on the other leg (double-band) as Henry alluded to.


----------



## RodSD

Maybe the poster should have said they have acquired exclusive rights to use this--not some patent.


----------



## RodSD

Alamo said:


> How do we know the guy who started this thread was not pulling an April fool joke on ALL of you who seem to be worried about this dumb thread....Where is the photo of the ICOM oval band Patent ??? Who the heck is Advancedloft ?? Who cares about the PHA,even if there is one ???.....This is the USA !! Nobody tells us what we can do with our birds,especially someone from another country.....Tell him to come to America,and find all of us,and our birds....Lotsa Luck Phillipino Philipe !!!.......Alamo


I think you are missing the point. That message is for their country's own use. PHA does exist and Filipino pigeon fanciers buy their birds from Taiwan, Belgium and Holland. Philippine pigeon racing is hard--pigeons have to endure humidity, temperature and crossing islands. I think their races are harder just like Taiwan. Here is their website (I am not associated with them):http://www.pha.com.ph/racepoints.html

Here is the event when Pipa visited them:http://www.pipa.be/en/trips/trip/pi...xistence-philippine-homing-pigeon-association


----------



## Pigeon0446

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> The oblong bands allow you to double band a bird and still be able to attach a chip for racing. The chip for racing would attached to the oblong band like ones pictured above. When you double band you cant put a racing chip on because both legs have bands on them and there's no room for a chip band. One band for the AU/IF band and the other is normally an ID band with the information like the name and phone # of the breeder. This will only affect those who like to double band their birds unless I'm missing something else that would be an advantage.
> 
> In any case, I'm sure everyone would be made aware of this through their club if this is legit and that PHA owns complete rights to this style of band.


In my combine your not allowed to have any band on the bird other then an IF, AU, or CU band. So you can't put a personal band on your birds anyway here. Well you can but you'd have to cut them of b4 you could enter them into a race. And the way alot of the clubs are doing to so you don't have to double band your birds for the money races. They are doing it where you designate the reg bands as the Futurity bands. So now one bird could be entered into as many of the futurity races you want and you only have to put one band on them. 



Alamo said:


> How do we know the guy who started this thread was not pulling an April fool joke on ALL of you who seem to be worried about this dumb thread....Where is the photo of the ICOM oval band Patent ??? Who the heck is Advancedloft ?? Who cares about the PHA,even if there is one ???.....This is the USA !! Nobody tells us what we can do with our birds,especially someone from another country.....Tell him to come to America,and find all of us,and our birds....Lotsa Luck Phillipino Philipe !!!.......Alamo


I kinda hope they have a patent and stop us from being able to use them. Well they wouldn't really stop us as the flyers they would stop the IF and the AU from getting them. But who knows they might already might get them from them because those bands kinda look like cheap knock offs and like sombody said they like to make cheap copies of the stuff over there. But I just don't like those bands I think they looks stupid on the birds. Plus I think they can be tampered with since they look to be all plastic how hard would it be to file them out and make them bigger and get the band on an older bird and once the band is on the bird unless you really looked you couldn't tell the band was tampered with. I just don't like the look and don't trust them one bit.


----------



## West

Alamo said:


> How do we know the guy who started this thread was not pulling an April fool joke on ALL of you who seem to be worried about this dumb thread....Where is the photo of the ICOM oval band Patent ??? Who the heck is Advancedloft ?? Who cares about the PHA,even if there is one ???.....*This is the USA !! Nobody tells us what we can do with our birds,especially someone from another country.....Tell him to come to America,and find all of us,and our birds....Lotsa Luck Phillipino Philipe !!!*.......Alamo


Right on hahaha


----------



## lawman

deadeye531 said:


> Well if they have the patents then I guess our whole club cant race as this is the band we switched to use this year and got them from AU.


The IF began testing these bands almost 5 years ago and switched to them last year I believe. so good luck to the Phillipnes trying to control who can use them.


----------



## Coddger

Simply called seamless "Chip-Ready" AU Leg Bands was first used in pigeon racing in Europe and NOT in the Philippines.


----------



## RodSD

The Benzing company patented those chip ring in 1995 as stated in this file (check page 4):http://www.homingpigeons.co.uk/pdf/Benzinginsight.pdf

So I don't know what the poster was claiming about oblong bands.


----------



## sky tx

There is about 100 Racing Pigeon Ring collectors World Wide.
Some of us beleive that someone in the Philippines or Poland
is making "FAKE" rings and selling them on E-Bay.
They make rings with country names on them -Ecuador?-Israel?-That do not have any pigeon clubs.


----------



## lawman

sky tx said:


> There is about 100 Racing Pigeon Ring collectors World Wide.
> Some of us beleive that someone in the Philippines or Poland
> is making "FAKE" rings and selling them on E-Bay.
> They make rings with country names on them -Ecuador?-Israel?-That do not have any pigeon clubs.


If they are making fake country rings? what is to stop them from producing look alike years bands for the IF, AU, Cu and everyone else and sending them out prior to Jan 1st for the next years bands? Their needs to be better security with things like the next years colors so they cannot make the fake look alike racing rings.


----------



## Bluecheckard

IMHO The information that was posted in here and the person who started this thread is not credible enough for us to jump into this mess. Besides from that the person who posted this thread could just be starting issues to raise concerns/ problem or could just be a late April fools joke like what ALAMO mentioned. The poster advanced loft might not be from Philippines he can be from anywhere, maybe he is American, Italian, Cuban, Chinese, Mexican etc. look at the date he joined and this is he's first post. We should not be throwing trash words or bad comments on certain country If we are not sure if the information written here is accurate. I checked the International Patent website and to my surprise non of the ID bands used in any country is registered to be patented by anyone. The only patented item I have found was the electronic bands and the timers. Also PHA for what I know buys there bands from China and Taiwan. 

Now in regards to fake rings / bands you can find those in any country. Even here in USA I have seen birds for sale in pet store's with NL, Belg, AU, IF, CU, DV etc. some will look like cheap and some will be made by a machine used by the manufacturer of bands which you can buy in China if you have the money and connection in black market. What makes those bands fake is that they where not authorized by the Pigeon Organizations. So If you are trying to build a colony of pigeon that can compete in the level you want to achieve. Will you put this so called fake bands to your birds? Personally I won't even think of doing this since I love to see my birds compete with the big boys and see my birds come home from the race.


----------



## sky tx

I'm not sure what country I got the ring from-BUT- its the name of the club.
AU-2011-bird number.
Anyone have any info about this ring?
I have several Bands/Rings I can not find -what I think is correct info about them.


----------



## Alamo

SKY TX.....Do you have any IF bands with (MAC) Mountaineer Area Club on them ?? They would be from the 1980`s.....It was a club I started back then in West Virginia....Alamo


----------



## sky tx

No Alamo- I do not have a IF-MAC
I do have a----AU MAC 2003


----------



## mintyfresh

"exclusive rights *throughout the Philippines* to manufacture, distribute, sell, use or import the industrial design of the oblong pigeon foot ring"


Check the post again, doesn't bar or threaten anyone from using/manufacturing said rings *except* in the Philippines. I think it's just an announcement intended only for fanciers who will buy and sell such rings in the Philippines.


----------



## Alamo

Sky Tx....Will check my bands at my loft,and see If I have one for you....Alamo


----------



## birdkeeper

I totally agree with Bluecheckered. Why is everyone getting so uptight and upset when we do not even know how valid the information was, plus does the information really affect any of us? I do not think so. Also, let us not bad mouth the Philippines just because one person made a certain claim that we felt was wrong. At the end of the day, as long as it does not affect or relevant to us, it should just be ignored.


----------



## RodSD

People are getting uptight because some idiot posted something ridiculous. If the poster didn't use the word "patent", then it is probably ok because the message seems to be *directed to pigeon racers in the Philippines ONLY*! Basically they are required to use the new oblong pigeon ring if they want to race in that area/country.

I agree that the poster doesn't represent Philippines so no need to bad mouth Filipino pigeon fanciers.


----------



## Alamo

I think the guy came on here to BUST b _ _ _s !! And he is probally laughing at all of US !!
.....Alamo


----------



## APF_LOFT

advancedloft said:


> *PHA* would like to announce that it had already patented the oblong pigeon foot ring and now has exclusive rights throughout the Philippines to manufacture, distribute, sell, use or import the industrial design of the oblong pigeon foot ring.
> 
> *PHA* would like request all clubs to refrain from using oblong bands starting 2012, or else PHA will have to exercise its right.


Jaime Lim is the owner of advance loft.

and PHA dont have the right here in the Phillipines to stop us using oblong or oval ring. am using oblong ring and round ring.


----------



## Alamo

Good 4 you !!! Use what you like.....Alamo


----------



## neki-18

coco24 said:


> oblong pigeon band


where can i buy this bands?
please write me an email.


----------



## APF_LOFT

go to www.sulit.com.ph and search pigeon ring or pigeon band and you will get what you looking for


----------



## TnkTwc

Oh wow those bands are nice..


----------



## 2ube

*Greetings*

good morning


----------

